# TV Commercial Jingles from your childhood



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm one of those dorks that can remember useless random trivia, but have a hard time what I did last week. Along those lines, let's get out the way-back-machine and post some of the TV commercial jingles you remember from your childhood.

"A is for Apple
J is for Jacks
Cinnamon Toasty Apple Jacks
Need a good breakfast...
That's a fact
Start it out with 
Apple Jacks!

.....Apple Tasting,
Crunchy too, 
Kellogg's Apple Jacks!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 11, 2005)

"It's Slinky, it's Slinky for fun it's a wonderful toy.
It's Slinky, it's Slinky it's fun for a girl and a boy." 
I read that this jingle is the longest running jingle in advertising history, running since 1962.

 Barbara​


----------



## kadesma (Jul 11, 2005)

Hows about I'm stuck on band-aids cause band-aids stuck on me?  Sorry short term memory all gone This is all I can remember but, rats, now it just keeps running around in all the dusty corners of my mind 
kadesma


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

...cause they hold on tight in the bathtub and they cling in soapy suds!


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

My balogna has a first name
It's O-S-C-A-R
My balogna has a second name
It's M-A-Y-E-R...
Oh I love to eat it every day
and if you ask me why I'll saaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay
Cause Oscar Mayer has a way
with B-O-L-O-G-N-A!


----------



## kadesma (Jul 11, 2005)

Thats it..Now I can rest    Thanks you jkath 

kadesma


----------



## middie (Jul 11, 2005)

how many licks DOES it take to get to the center of a tootsie roll pop ?


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

ah ONE ah TWO ah THRRRRRRRRRRRREE.
CRUNCH!!!!!
Three.


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

(Remember the guy in the crazy get up with bright suspenders?)

I drink Dr. Pepper and I'm proud
To be part of an original crowd.........

I'm a Pepper
You're a Pepper
He's a Pepper
She's a Pepper
Wouldn't you like to be a Pepper too?

Be a Pepper
Drink Dr. Pepper


----------



## jennyema (Jul 11, 2005)

Shake Shake Shake Shake a Puddin
Puddin Puddin Shake a Puddin


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

You deserve a break today
So get up and get away 
to McDonald's
We do it all for you!


Hold the pickle 
Hold the lettuce
Special orders
Don't upset us
All we ask
Is that you let us
Serve it your way
Have it your way
At Burger King!


----------



## licia (Jul 11, 2005)

I suppose I must be a clean freak - since the ones I remember are toothpaste - You'll wonder where the yellow went, when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent.      And

Mr clean gets rid of dirt and grime and grease in just a minute, Mr clean can clean your whole house and everything that's in it - Mr. Clean - Mr. Clean - Mr. Clean


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

agh! now that's stuck in my head!

how about this for clean.....

Spray a little sunshine
All over the place
and
put on a windex shine!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 11, 2005)

"It's the neat round spaghetti you can eat with a spoon.
Uh-oh Spaghettios"

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 11, 2005)

Whaddaya call a kid who can dive like THAT? Ya call that kid a CRACKERJACK! And whaddaya call a kid who can skate like THAT? Ya call that kida a CRACKERJACK! And what do you call a snack with a secret toy surprise in the pack... Peanuts and popcorn! That make your lips smack!~ Caramel-coated Crackerjack.


----------



## corazon (Jul 11, 2005)

"Where's the beef?"

Not exactly a jingle, but it was the first thing I thought of...


----------



## The Z (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd like to buy the world a home
And furnish it with love
Grow apple trees and honey bees
And snow white turtle doves.

I'd like to teach the world to sing
In perfect harmony
I'd like to buy the world a Coke
And keep it company
That's the real thing.

I'd like to teach the world to sing
In perfect harmony
I'd like to buy the world a Coke
And keep it company
That's the real thing

What the world wants today
Coca-Cola
Is the real thing 

What the world wants today
Coca-Cola
Is the real thing 

I'd like to teach the world to sing
Sing with me
In perfect harmony
I'd like to buy the world a Coke
And keep it company
That's the real thing

I'd like to teach the world to sing
In perfect harmony
I'd like to buy the world a Coke
And keep it company
That's the real thing.

What the world wants today
Coca-Cola
Is the real thing 

What the world wants today
Coca-Cola
Is the real thing 

LISTEN!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 11, 2005)

Ask any mermaid you happen to see, "What's the best tuna?" "Chicken of the Sea".


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

Wasabi~~~
Where did you find that Jessica icon? It's hysterical!!!!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm all over the internet all the time (I need a life) and when I see something I like, I snatch it. I don't remember where I got Jessica from.


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

"Edgar.....This is your tummy, Edgar."
"My tummy?"
"It's boring down here, Edgar."
"Whaddaya want?"
"I want Malto-Meal, Edgar, Malto-Meal."
"mmmm-Okay."


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 11, 2005)

Goodness, and I thought the British adverts were BAD....


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

Ishbel, you have no idea how goofy ads are! However, it seems the stranger they are, the more they stick in your brain!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 11, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/foodedge/sounds/brylcream50s.wav


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

2 All-Beef Patties, Special Sauce, Lettuce, Cheese, Pickles Onions
On a Sesame Seed Bun!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 11, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> Ishbel, you have no idea how goofy ads are! However, it seems the stranger they are, the more they stick in your brain!


 
We've had some that were pretty awful.... but, here's where I bow down to the superior awfullness of the US adverts!


----------



## amber (Jul 11, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> We've had some that were pretty awful.... but, here's where I bow down to the superior awfullness of the US adverts!


 
Oh come on, show us some bad english ones too


----------



## amber (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks Z that coke jingle brings back memories


----------



## amber (Jul 11, 2005)

There greaaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttt.  Name this one   Person and product


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

Tony the Tiger! Frosted Flakes


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

Takes a lickin'
and
Keeps on tickin'


----------



## middie (Jul 11, 2005)

have any  of you seen the new version of the coke jingle where there on a roof top ??
i think the older one on the hillside is much better.


----------



## callie (Jul 11, 2005)

Plop, plop, fizz, fizz

Oh, what a relief it is...


----------



## BlueCat (Jul 11, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> I'm one of those dorks that can remember useless random trivia, but have a hard time what I did last week. Along those lines, let's get out the way-back-machine and post some of the TV commercial jingles you remember from your childhood.
> 
> "A is for Apple
> J is for Jacks
> ...


 
My uncle was in advertising and was involved with the Apple Jacks commercials from that era.  He had a hand in many commercials we all know, from Tony the Tiger to Charlie Tuna to Poppin' Fresh and many more.  He's a very interesting person and has lots of fascinating stories.

BC


----------



## tweedee (Jul 11, 2005)

Oooooooooooh i wish i were an oscar meyer weiner, that is what i'd truely like to be.

Cause if i were an oscar meyer weiner, everyone would be in love with me.


----------



## tweedee (Jul 11, 2005)

Don't hate me because i'm beautiful...........


----------



## callie (Jul 11, 2005)

Brylcream (sp?), a little dab'll do ya...


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

Shampoos:
(was this Wella Balsam?)
"And I told two friends...
and so on...
and so on...
and so on..."

Anyone remember "Body on Tap" the shampoo with beer in it?

"Earthborn Apricot....
Green Apple...
Avacado.....
Strawberry toooooooooooooo"


----------



## middie (Jul 11, 2005)

Anyone remember "Body on Tap" the shampoo with beer in it?

vaguely. do you remember gee your hair smells terrific ?


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 11, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> have any  of you seen the new version of the coke jingle where there on a roof top ??
> i think the older one on the hillside is much better.



Yes, I have seen that, and I think whoever modified the lyrics did a great job of "translating" the originals to modern slang.

That said, I remember the original one, barely, as we had just arrived back stateside from Japan.  I also seem to remember one that had the original singers, then all their kids came in to join them.  I think that version was back in the 90's.

How about the "Double-double cheese-cheese burger-burger please?" that Mary Lou Retten (sp?) did back in the early 80's?


----------



## jkath (Jul 11, 2005)

A girl from our little private school was the girl in most of their print ads, actually.

Here's one:
 "You can play hard....'HOWARD!'
or you can play soft....'hey, howard!'
Soft'll get 'em every time...
Love's Baby Soft"


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

Anyone remember the little things they used to show on ABC between the cartoons on Saturday mornings in the 70's?

"I hanker for a hunk of cheese"
and
"I'm Mr. Yuckmouth...cause I don't brush!"


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2005)

omg i remeber those jkath !!!
also something about how a 
bill became a law ??


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

nooooo - those were "america rock", "multiplication rock" and "grammar rock". They were way cooler. (mine were the little excerpts between stuff)

but....since we're talking about those...

"I'm little twelve-toes"
"I got six....that's all there is"

"conjunction junction...what's your function? Picking up words and phrases and clauses...and, but & or....they'll get ya pretty far"


----------



## middie (Jul 12, 2005)

oh i was hinking of the wrong thing. long weekend.
long day. forgive me lol


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 12, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Oh come on, show us some bad english ones too


 

Hi Amber:    I presume you mean some bad BRITISH ones?  (I'm not English!)

Give me a moment to think.........


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

"This is Rex
He keeps up with the kids all day
He's a Dog Chow dog"


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2005)

Dog: "It's BACON!!!!!"
Person: "It's not bacon.  It's Beggin' Strips."

I always loved that one!

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

"Parkay"
(little margarine tub says "butter")
"No, it's Parkay"
(little margarine tub says "butter")
(person tries it) "You're right! It IS butter!"
(little margarine tub says "Parkay!")


----------



## TomW (Jul 12, 2005)

*Schoolhouse Rock*



			
				jkath said:
			
		

> Anyone remember the little things they used to show on ABC between the cartoons on Saturday mornings in the 70's?...


I'm just a bill, 
yes, I'm only a bill, 
and I'm sitting here on Capitol Hill, 
Well, it's a long, long journey 
to the Capitol City, 
It's a long, long wait 
while I'm sitting in committee, 
But I know I'll be a law someday, 
At least I hope and pray that I will, 
But today I'm still just a bill...

Tom


----------



## amber (Jul 12, 2005)

Ishbel said:
			
		

> Hi Amber: I presume you mean some bad BRITISH ones? (I'm not English!)
> 
> Give me a moment to think.........


 
Woops, sorry Ishbel, I forgot your Scottish not English.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

*Lolly Lolly Lolly get your adverbs here.......*

*A noun is a person, place or thing!*
 -------------------

_Remember Interjections?_

So when you're happy (Hurray!) 
or sad (Boo!)
Or frightened (Eeeeeek!) 
or mad (Rats!)
Or excited (*Wow*!) 
or glad (Hey!)
An interjection starts a sentence right. 

(Aw! You threw the wrong way!
Darn! You just lost the game!
Hurray! I'm for the other team! )


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 12, 2005)

OH jkath,
THANK YOU!!! I loved those shows!!!!
I just went back in time hehe )


----------



## crewsk (Jul 12, 2005)

I don't remember tha name of the shampoo but I do remember "I'm gonna wash that gray right outta my hair."


Does anyone remember the Slinky jingle?


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

Barbara posted the slinky on the first page

I think the washing song was for Nice 'n Easy


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

Freshen your breath with freshen up.....gum!


Here's one for Enjolie (sp?) the drugstore perfume:

I can bring home the bacon
Fry it up in a pan
and never never never let you
forget you're a man
cause I'm a woman....Enjolie


----------



## crewsk (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks jkath, I must have missed it.


----------



## wasabi (Jul 12, 2005)

"Two, two mints in one", what product is that?"Duh, Linda")I think it's "drum roll" Double Mint Gum.


----------



## jkath (Jul 12, 2005)

It's Certs, silly!


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 12, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> It's Certs, silly!


With Retsin!  lol  I am amazed at how gullible people are.  A product will come out saying, "Now contains 'blah blah blah,'" and suddenly everyone has to have it! I'm sure that if you ask them what that "miracle" ingredient is, they wouldn't have a clue.  They just know they have to have it because some advertiser said that their product has it and no one else's does.

 Barbara


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 12, 2005)

amber said:
			
		

> Woops, sorry Ishbel, I forgot your Scottish not English.


 
That's OK - I know lots of foreigners think we're the same, but we're not!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 13, 2005)

Here are a few favorites of mine as a child.  


If if says Libby's, Libby's Libby's on the label label label, you'll like it like it like it on the table table table.

Sometimes you feel like a nut, sometimes you don't Peter Paul Almond Joy has nuts, Mounds don't because sometimes you feel like a nut and sometimes you don't. 

"Always After My Lucky Charms--They're Magically Delicious!!" 

A great 70's & 80's commercial Boy : Mr. Turtle ? How many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop ? Mr. Turtle : I don't know. Why don't you go ask Mr. Owl. Boy : Mr. Owl how many licks does it take to get to the tootsie roll center of a tootie pop ? Mr. Owl : Let's find out (unwraps it and licks it once) One ... (twice) Ta-whoooo [two] ... (bites into it) three... ahem... three. Narrator Guy : How many licks does it take to get the tootsie roll center of a tootsie pop ? *crunch* The world may never know.


----------



## Dove (Jul 13, 2005)

Lets go way back....

It's 99 and 100% pure..
Or
It's not nice to fool Mother Nature!

What were these??????
Dove


----------



## wasabi (Jul 13, 2005)

jkath said:
			
		

> It's Certs, silly!



Oh yea. Thanks jkath. What's the jingle for double mint gum?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 13, 2005)

Dove said:
			
		

> Lets go way back....
> 
> It's 99 and 100% pure..
> Or
> ...


Ivory soap (You forgot a small part--99 44/100% pure)
and
Chiffon Margarine (I never liked Chiffon ads, but they did stick in your head)

 Barbara


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> Oh yea. Thanks jkath. What's the jingle for double mint gum?


 
Double your pleasure,
Double your fun
with Double mint,
Double Mint
Double Mint Gum.


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyone remember the "Honeycomb Hideout"?


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I remember that.  I wanted to try Honeycomb cereal so bad, and when I did, I hated it!

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Jul 13, 2005)

anyone remember:

Once upon a time there was an engineer
Choo Choo Charlie was his name, we hear.
He had an engine and he sure had fun
He used Good & Plenty candy to make his train run.
Charlie says "Love my Good & Plenty!"
Charlie says "Really rings my bell!"
Charlie says "Love my Good & Plenty!"
Don't know any other candy that I love so well!


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Remember the cowboy commercial for Marathon Bar?

"you can't eat a marathon quick, (insert cowboy name)John"
"oh yeah? Watch me!"
 - (takes a bit)
"oh milk chocolate...and caramel!"
"Nobody eats a marathon bar quick!"


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

"Hey! You got your chocolate in my peanut butter..."
"Well you got your peanut butter in my chocolate..."

I understand the kid skateboarding while eating a chocolate bar...
but who walks around on the street with an open jar of peanut butter?


----------



## IcyMist (Jul 13, 2005)

I love Bosco, it's rich and chocolatey.
Chocolate-flavored Bosco is mighty good for me.
Mama puts it in my milk for extra energy.
Bosco gives me iron and sunshine Vitamin D.
Oh, I love Bosco, that's the drink for me.


My dog's faster than your dog, my dog's bigger than yours. My dog's better 'cause he gets Ken-L Ration. My dog's better than yours.


The neat new spaghetti you can eat with a spoon. Uh, oh, spaghettios. Neat round spaghetti that will stay on your spoon. Uh, oh, spaghettios


----------



## CookinBlondie (Jul 13, 2005)

Gimme a break!  Gimme a break!  Break me off a piece of that Kit Kat Bar.  If you ever need a taste that'll make your day, wherever you go, you'll here the people say!!!  Gimme a break!  Gimme a break!  Break me off a piece of that KIT KAT BAR!

{I don't know if I got those lyrics right, but it should be pretty close.  The real jingle is REALLY long.  When I was in pre-school, all of the "school kids" (myself included) had a band and we sang this song.  I played a guitar (plastic shovel), my friend cody played a guitar also (plastic baseball bat), John Michael played the drums (sand buckets), and Ben played the keyboard (picnic table).  I was Reba!  With a wig and cool earings!  LoL.  Those were the days.  If I find the picture, I'll post it on here.}


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

CookinBlondie said:
			
		

> When I was in pre-school, all of the "school kids" (myself included) had a band and we sang this song. I played a guitar (plastic shovel), my friend cody played a guitar also (plastic baseball bat), John Michael played the drums (sand buckets), and Ben played the keyboard (picnic table). I was Reba! With a wig and cool earings!


 
*Live! From the Happy Sunshine PreSchool....it's the Blondies!*


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Yes, I remember that. I wanted to try Honeycomb cereal so bad, and when I did, I hated it!
> 
> Barbara


 
They were awful! Kind of like cardboard
and chalk with a bit of wet noodle added.

Honeycomb's Big
yeah yeah yeah
It's not small
No No No


That dumb song is stuck in my head!!!


----------



## The Z (Jul 13, 2005)

I think Honeycomb is all right... but not as a breakfast cereal with milk on it.  I like it right out of the box as a sweet(ish) snack  .


.


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Really?
I love kid cereals for a snack, especially at night. Out of the box, I'll take Lucky Charms (and make a pile of marshmallows to be eaten last), Reese's, or Life.

(If I'm having it with milk in a bowl as a snack, it's Frosted Flakes!)

Back to the jingles... (I think this is how it went)

Oh those Golden Grahams
Oh those Golden Grahams
Crispy, crunchy, graham cereal, 
a brand new breakfast treat...


----------



## The Z (Jul 13, 2005)

Mmmm... don't forget Cap'n Crunch as a snack   - - It tears my mouth up a little, but it's worth it.

(I don't think it had a jingle)

ummm....

I don't know if it's been used yet, but:

"I'm a Chiquita banana and I'm here to say,
I am the top banana in the world today.
It is impossible to beat us.
We are the brand you ought to buy-eye"...

(or something like that)


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Cap'n Crunch peanut butter!

C&H
Pure Cane Sugar
From Hawaii
Growin in the Sun
When you cook
When you bake
For Goodness' Sake
Use C&H
Pure Cane Sugar
C&H Pure Cane Sugar
C&H Pure Cane Sugar
From Hawaii


----------



## wasabi (Jul 13, 2005)

jkath, you really have a photographic memory. You're good. I had can hardley remember what I did yesterday.


----------



## The Z (Jul 13, 2005)

Meow meow meow meow
Meow meow meow meow
Meow meow meow meow MEOW meow meow meow
Meow meow meow meow
Meow meow meow meow
Meow.
Meow.
Meow.


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Perfect timing, Wasabi - I was thinking about you when I wrote about Hawaii!


----------



## wasabi (Jul 13, 2005)

The Z, catchy tune.


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

My long term memory's great....but I think my short term left on vacation.

I can even remember movie ads:

The Lords of Flatbush
is a Mo-o-o-vie (duh duh duh DuH)
About how life was
in the fi-i-if-ties
I don't mean to boast
But you'll dig it the most
The Lords of Flatbush,
Flatbush,
Flatbush
Rated PG.

(No, I never saw it - didn't see my first PG till Star Wars when I was about 12.)


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

The Z said:
			
		

> Meow meow meow meow
> Meow meow meow meow
> Meow meow meow meow MEOW meow meow meow
> Meow meow meow meow
> ...


 
Do you remember the other "words" to that song?

I want tuna
I want liver
I want chicken
Please deliver...


----------



## The Z (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, I remember.  

And it was revived with great aplumb by Dr Evil.


Do you know exactly how to eat an Oreo cookie? Well, to do it, you unscrew it, very fast. Cause a kid'll eat the middle of an Oreo first, and save the chocolate cookie outside for last.


.


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Madge: "You're soaking in it"


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 13, 2005)

Whats in a Big Mac? Two all beef patties,special sauce, lettuce,cheese, pickles,onions,on a sesame seed bun!

McDonald's is our kind of place, they serve us rattle snakes, do do do do do do, do do do do do do !


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 13, 2005)

Who wears short shorts? We wear short shorts. If you dare wear short shorts, Nair for short shorts!

  Ok I was a Growing Young Lad!


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

Reach out
Reach out and touch someone
Reach out
Call up and just say 'hi'


----------



## middie (Jul 13, 2005)

please don't sqeeze the charmin


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

If you've got the time.........
.....we've got the beer.............Miller Beer


Here comes the king 
Here comes the big number one...(budweiser beer)
Here comes the King
The king is second to none.......(budweiser beer)


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 13, 2005)

twister it will turn you into a knot !

wheezers, huhla hoops, Duncan YoYo's.

  GI JOE with the Kung Fu Grip. Before that they had talking GI JOE's, One of the things he said was " GI JOE US ARMY REPORTING FOR DUTY" AND "ENEMY PLANES HIT THE DECK". 
WHO REMEMBERS THE SHOW,  LAND OF THE GIANTS ? IT WAS A VERY GOOD SHOW.


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 13, 2005)

If you have the time we have the beer, Miller Beer!

From the land of sky blue waters, Hamms Beer!

Nothing runs like a Deere !  John Deere Tractors!

Only you can prevent forest fires !  Smokey Bear !


----------



## jkath (Jul 13, 2005)

What's this stuff?
Some cereal....s'posed to be good for ya....
You gonna try it?
I'm not gonna try it...you try it!
I'm not gonna try it.........Hey! Let's get Mikey!
Yeah!
He won't eat it! He Hates Everything!
.........He likes it! Hey Mikey!


----------



## Maidrite (Jul 13, 2005)

Have you driven a Ford Lately ?

Built FORD tough!              Twin I beam suspension !


----------



## Claire (Jul 15, 2005)

(Thunder and lightning)..... You can't fool Mother Nature (a margarine commercial).


----------



## Claire (Jul 15, 2005)

Drive the U.S.A. in your Chevrolet ....


----------



## Claire (Jul 15, 2005)

Ca-a-a-ling for Philip Morris ...


----------

